# Sedona-Your 5 Favorite Sites/Activities



## mulgrew1 (Feb 25, 2007)

We are staying at the Arroyo Roble at Easter for 1 week.  Other than the Grand Canyon, what are your favorite things to do/see.  Thanks, Pat


----------



## Steve (Feb 25, 2007)

My Sedona favorites:

1)  Montezuma's Castle

2)  Verde Canyon Railroad

3)  Red Rock State Park

4)  Slide Rock State Park

Have fun!  It's a gorgeous area.

Steve


----------



## eal (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Pat,
We love Sedona - there is lots to see and do there and in the surrounding areas.  Here is a list of some of my must see's/do's:
The Chapel of the Holy Cross
Cathedral Rock hike
Boynton Canyon
Jerome
Palatki ruins

You will have a great time.  We are going to Arroyo Roble in October and I love it there.  The units are by the creek and feel like they are in the countryside, but a short walk takes you right downtown.

Oh ya!  Be sure to go to Tlacapaque shopping district.

Ann


----------



## Fletcher921 (Feb 25, 2007)

Try the Out of Africa Wildlife Park - The predator feed was interesting.  I went with our teenager and she thought it was fun also.  It's about 25 minutes south.  On the safari a giraffe ate a carrot out of our mouths.

http://www.outofafricapark.com/


----------



## DianneL (Feb 25, 2007)

*What time of year?*

What time of the year is a good time to visit Sedona?  We definitely don't want to travel in the extreme heat of the summer months.  Thanks.


----------



## mshatty (Feb 25, 2007)

On a Saturday, travel on 89A to Flagstaff and go to a Star party at Lowell Observatory. You get the Oak Creek Canyon drive experience and get to look at some stars.


----------



## senorak (Feb 25, 2007)

We visited Sedona in August of '06.  Our favs:

1.  Slide Rock State Park
2.  Pink Jeep Tour
3.  Hiking the area--bought a Red Rock pass for $15/week---any of the hikes were awesome.  (BTW...we are not "active hikers")
4.  Montezuma's Castle
5.  The scenic drives (as listed in one of the tourist magazines)--to/from Grand Canyon; Oak Creek Canyon area; to/from Jerome.

DEB


----------



## azsunluvr (Feb 25, 2007)

Along with Montezuma Castle, Montezuma Well. It's a beautiful, very easy hike.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 26, 2007)

Love Arroyo Roble.

Pink Jeep Broken Arrow Tour
Slide Rock Park-is very slippery,wear safe shoes
Boynton Canyon-Enchantment Resort-breakfast $$$  BC views 5 star
http://www.enchantmentresort.com/home
Chapel Holy Cross
Rt 89A-breathtaking views


----------



## opusX (Feb 26, 2007)

The Chapel of the Holy Cross is closed Easter Sunday for sure and maybe all of Eadter weekend.


----------



## Diane (Feb 26, 2007)

Any one ever taken painting lessons in Sedona?  DH does acrylics and me oil painting, both relative beginners.  

Diane


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 26, 2007)

senorak said:


> We visited Sedona in August of '06.  Our favs:
> 
> 1.  Slide Rock State Park
> 2.  Pink Jeep Tour
> ...



How are Temp's in Sedona in August and what are your five favorite t/s resorts in Sedona?


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 27, 2007)

We parked at Oak Creek Canyon and took a 2 mile  hike.  I think the full lenght is 17 miles but we only went up for 2.  You could take a picnic lunch and eat it on the side rocks.  

I liked Walnut Canyon, the ruins are very well preserved.


----------



## Red Rox (Feb 27, 2007)

*Summer?*

[/Quote]What time of the year is a good time to visit Sedona?  We definitely don't want to travel in the extreme heat of the summer months.  Thanks.[/QUOTE]
Don't be afraid of the summer in Sedona. We sometimes see temps hit 100 but we're 4500 ft above sea level andwe get cool breezes, and of course, no humidity. We have perfect weather in Sedona every day of the year, at some time of the day.
My favorite things?
Chapel of the Holy Cross
Oak Creek Canyon
Jerome
Airport Rd saddle for sunset
Enchantment Sunday Brunch


----------



## calgal (Feb 28, 2007)

Interesting. In all the threads about Sedona I have read, I have never heard of Out of Africa before. I will be going to Sedona in June with my family, and think they would really like the safari. I love to hike, but the kids are less enthusiastic, so this place may offer a good reward for their effort.


----------



## Red Rox (Feb 28, 2007)

calgal said:


> Interesting. In all the threads about Sedona I have read, I have never heard of Out of Africa before. I will be going to Sedona in June with my family, and think they would really like the safari. I love to hike, but the kids are less enthusiastic, so this place may offer a good reward for their effort.




Out of Africa is a relatively new attraction in our area having recently been moved off of reservation land near PHX. It is located off Hwy 260 between Camp Verde and Cottonwood. My grandkids LOVE it and we take them there everytime they visit. It's a wildlife park with animals roaming freely. Guided tours are safe and lots of fun for all. (my grandson was thrilled when he got a lick from a giraffe!)


----------



## Mimi (Mar 2, 2007)

Red Rox, Please tell me more about the Enchantment Sunday Brunch. We will be in Sedona April 1st for a week at Los Abrigidos. :whoopie:


----------



## Red Rox (Mar 2, 2007)

Mimi,
 I just sent you an email.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 3, 2007)

We are too scared, but they do have balloon rides!  As a fun thing, have your aura done by the soothsayers.  Be sure to reserve your dinners before you go as the top restaurants get filled up.  Suggest Enchantment Resort for lunch though -- daytime eating there is out of this world.


----------



## happymum (Mar 3, 2007)

RedRox, We will be in Sedona in early April and would also love to know more about the brunch.
thanks!


----------



## Red Rox (Mar 3, 2007)

*Enchantment Brunch*



happymum said:


> RedRox, We will be in Sedona in early April and would also love to know more about the brunch.
> thanks!



OK, here's a bit of information for you all as I recall that I posted to Mimi.

The Sunday brunch at Yavapai Restaurant at Enchantment Resort is one of those 'it's the only meal you will need all day' affairs. Reservations are required for those who are not staying at Enchantment. The food is perhaps the best that I've ever seen at any of these gastronomic orgies. (And I've attended many over the years) It's not just that it's gourmet fare from a world class kitchen, but the way it is presented on the buffet tables makes it even better. Rather than put out huge platters and trays, everything is presented on smaller trays and small chaffing dishes so the food is constantly being replenished and nothing has a chance to get cold or dry. Everything is fresh from the kitchen all the time.
Of course they have everything from appetizers and fresh breads and salads to multiple entrees including eggs benedict and the best breakfast foods as well as dinner dishes like lamb, beef, seafood etc. And the dessert buffet is in a separate room with more selections than you can imagine. Champagne and mimosas are included and the price is about $39 pp.
Go hungry and stay and eat as long and as much as you like. There is seating both indoors and out and the views from the tables are awesome!:whoopie:


----------



## happymum (Mar 3, 2007)

*YUM*

Thanks so much! I am salivating already!


----------



## labguides (Mar 3, 2007)

If you are flying into Sedona, the airport is like landing on a  stationary aircraft carrier.


----------



## Red Rox (Mar 3, 2007)

*Flying in?*

Only a prviledged few arrive in Sedona by air. The airport is mostly used by charter craft and private planes. The majority of our guests come in by land on either Hwy 179 or Hwy 89A. Both are very scenic ways to arrive at one of the most beautiful places on earth. 
Closest commercial airport is in Flagstaff. The one that is most often used though is Phoenix Sky Harbor since almost all Flagstaff arrivals come through PHX anyway. PHX is about a 2 hour drive.


----------



## Mimi (Mar 4, 2007)

Red Rox, I never received your email, but I read the post to happymum regarding the Yavapai Restaurant's Sunday brunch at Enchantment Resort. Thanks alot!


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 4, 2007)

*March 18 - March 20*

`Reserved a one bedroom at Sunterra a "benefit" of a tour at their Lak Tahoe resort for March 18 - 20

The 19th is our wedding aniversary (Monday) any suggestions since we are early for the season ?

Thanks


----------



## Red Rox (Mar 4, 2007)

Rent Share,
Happy anniversary! Actually mid March isn't all that early. The 'season' in Sedona goes on all year 'round. But if you want to take your DW out for a romantic anniversary dinner, I suggest Dahl & DeLuca (italian) or L'Auberege (creekside) or the Siver Saddle Room at the Cowboy Club (upscale western dining).
Other activities should include getting outdoors. Go to the Chapel of the Holy Cross, drive Oak Creek Canyon, check out the Chamber of Commerce information center (not the timeshare ones) for hiking ideas, or of course there's always the Pink Jeep tours. 
And report back here after you get home.


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 5, 2007)

Red Rox, thanks for your posts on Sedona (here & on Tripadvisor).  

We are going on Saturday and appreciate your info.  Glad you joined Tug.

Anne


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 5, 2007)

Recommendations needed on what to do in and around Sedona  with a 10 year old girl and 13 year old boy - Grandchildren in Mid March?


----------



## Red Rox (Mar 5, 2007)

riverdees05 said:


> Recommendations needed on what to do in and around Sedona  with a 10 year old girl and 13 year old boy - Grandchildren in Mid March?



Jeep tour, hike, Chapel of the Holy Cross, Out of Africa, Oak Creek Canyon, just for starters.
Do you have time for a day trip or overnight at the Grand Canyon?


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 5, 2007)

When we went to the Sedona/Flagstaff/Grand Canyon area, I was *most impressed* with the accessibility of each place to different age groups. 

I have a back problem, sometimes I can go for miles on a hike, sometimes standing in line at the grocery store will make me cry.  So for example when we went to Walnut Creek.  260 steps?  You can take your time, there are places to rest if you need to.  No one is going to be hurrying you.  Or if you are in a wheel chair or have a stroller there is the short version.  Same with the Grand Canyon, Oak Creek Canyon-go 17 miles or 1 mile.  Slide Rock, let the kids get wet; the thought of my back hitting the rock isnt something I want to do.  But it is so beautiful.


----------



## mulgrew1 (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow...thanks for all the great feedback!  Pat


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 11, 2007)

*Rent a Jeep and DIY*

Last summer we decided to hike the Broken Arrow trail that is used by Pink Jeep tours.  They go up in caravans of about 4 jeeps at a time and after seeing the trail they used to get to Chicken Point we decided to rent a jeep and do it ourselves.  Farraday rentals advertised a special for 99 per half day and we were able to do two trips in that time- Schnebly Hill and Broken Arrow.

What a blast!  We were able to stop where we wanted for photos, dh and b-i-l had the thrill of driving the terrain and we saved close to $200 over the cost for the 4 of us to do the tour.

By the way dh is 64 and on our recommendation, a 68 year old friend did the same when they were there in Nov.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 25, 2007)

We were there for two nights, targeting arrival for 4:00 PM day one and departure at 11:00 on day three (450 miles of windshield time on each end), which gave One full Daylight day.

Took the 2 hour Pink's since it seemed to require less planning, If I had the full half day available I would certainly try the rent your own and explore on our own


----------



## az mom (Mar 27, 2007)

*Pink Jeep on our own sounds great!*

Hi,

We live about an hour from Sedona and often go to stay at Sunterra's Sedona Summit or the Ridge for a few days.  I'm really interested in renting a Jeep and doing the Broken Arrow trail on our own - but how do you know where to go?

Thanks,
Stacy (az mom)


----------



## madmitch (Mar 27, 2007)

We went last year the first week of November and it was fantastic weather.
My understanding is the weather normally has turned by then but it was great for us!

We did Montezuma's Castle, Red Rock, Jerome, Grand Canyon, Boynton Canyon, take the drive up to Slide Rock and some more great things. If you are into hiking Oak Creek Canyon would be good. Oh, head up to the airport for one fantastic panoramic view.
One interesting adventure was finding Disney Lane and Walt's home.



DianneL said:


> What time of the year is a good time to visit Sedona?  We definitely don't want to travel in the extreme heat of the summer months.  Thanks.


----------



## soccerref (Mar 28, 2007)

*Sedona*

ALthough about a 2 hour drive East.  Meteor Crater is a fascinating place to visit.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 28, 2007)

*Independent jeep trips*

To AZ mom, all you need to do is look in the Sedona yellow pages or google in sedona jeep rentals and you will find agencies other than Farraday where we rented.  These companies give you detailed instructions and route maps and there are many options including trips to the Indian ruins and Mongollon Rim.


----------



## Corinne (Mar 31, 2007)

*Thanks, Babs!*

We just got back from our Grand Canyon trip.   We used our timeshare in Flagstaff as our base of operations, with two nights at Maswick Lodge at the GC for conveninece and day trips to the surrounding areas.  We particularly liked Sedona and the Pink Jeep Tour (Broken Arrow), the Wupatki Ruins (great visitor center and self-guided tour), and Sunset Crater.  Wished we had gotten to Walnut Canyon, but you can't do it all.  It was rainy/overcast the nights the Lowell Observatory was open for tours, so that didn't work out, but we did do a Ranger let Star Program at the South Rim of the GC one night that was spectacular.    

One of the highlights of the trip was a visit to Out of Africa.  I am quite sure I would have overlooked this attraction completely if I hadn't read the recommendation here.  My husband balked at first because of the admission cost (around $25 pp) but we did end up going and had a great time.  My 10 year old loved it, and we spent almost the whole day there.  We stayed for the predator feeding at 3 p.m. (only offered certain days of the week), which was definitely interesting.    

Out of Africa used to be located in Phoenix, apparently, and moved to its current location two years ago.  They are still somewhat in startup mode, with ongoing plans for expansion.  They continue to acquire new animals, many as rescues.  Their newest is a black rhinoceros, which was rescued from a canned safari.   This summer they hope to get their "Tiger Splash" program up and running, which could be entertaining.  

I want to thank Babs and the other Tuggers who contributed suggestions here and helped us make the most of our vacation.  Timesharing isn't quite what it used to be 10 years ago, but Tuggers still remain the best.  

-Corinne 



Fletcher921 said:


> Try the Out of Africa Wildlife Park - The predator feed was interesting.  I went with our teenager and she thought it was fun also.  It's about 25 minutes south.  On the safari a giraffe ate a carrot out of our mouths.
> 
> http://www.outofafricapark.com/


----------



## jberndt10 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Just got home*

We did the 3 hour "Extreme",Arizona Safari jeep tour, a bargain compared to the Pink Jeeps.   Monty was our wonderful guide and being a real life cowboy added a lot of color to our tour.  I would definately consider this over the Pink jeeps.  The boys loved Slide Rock, I was too chicken to face the cold water.  Montezumas Castle was impressive.  The drive up to Jerome was neat, but if you have children be careful of some of the stores, especially the one that had "Joy" in the name.   Did a day trip to Grand Canyon but next time will make it 2 days.   We spent 6 days in Scottsdale and 4 days in Sedona.  Next time Sedona only.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Aug 22, 2007)

I hope you all don't mind my bumping this thread back up, but we're going on our first trip to Sedona in Nov.  We are considering in doing a Hot Air Balloon ride, but whew!! they're expensive.  Is this excursion really worth it?  

Are there any resorts that offers a 2for1 for doing a timeshare presentation? 

Any opinions on the Sedona Trolley tour?  

I tried clicking on the link regarding the Enchantment breakfast, but it didn't come up. Is there another link?  My husband is a big breakfast eater and I just know he would love this.  

Any other ideas or opinions, please share.  I'm all ears.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 22, 2007)

Trish,

If your husband is a big breakfast eater, you should also consider eating  "The Coffee Pot".  Huge portions! Have a wonderful time in Sedona.

Gayle


----------



## bigeyes1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you very much for the recommendation.  Coffee Pot has been added onto our "must-do" list.


----------



## auntdef (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh my G-D...the red rock balloon ride was INCREDIBLE. Even though it was my idea, I was the one who was nervous beforehand, and I got over that immediately....! The sunrise balloon ride was breathtaking  and quiet (everyone was awe struck) with a lovely champagne continental breakfast following.

I realize it is not an inexpensive proposition...but if the oppportunity (and $$) present themselves....it is definetly an experience you should have at least once in your life!!


----------



## bigeyes1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Which company did you use, auntdef? I'm having a hard time deciding between Northern Light and Red Rock.  

Believe it or not, this is my HUSBAND'S idea.  I think he thought I would vetod the  idea, but I'm all for it.  Even though I AM afraid of heights.  But hey, if I can do a helicopter ride (which I absolutely LOVED, btw), then I can do this.  

I'm really excited about our upcoming trip.  I can't wait..


----------



## auntdef (Aug 22, 2007)

We used Red Rock and were very pleased. I remember (this was 2 yrs ago) doing research on the different types of baskets used and we made our decision based on that.


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 23, 2007)

We are looking for a place to stay overnight in Sedona as we drive to the Grand Canyon. Any recommendations?

Vicki


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 23, 2007)

We also stayed in Flagstaff as our base.  

We went on Labor Day week.  I wouldnt suggest that week because of the Labor Weekend, its kind of busy but the rest of the week it changed drastically.  I loved September.  

1. Oak Creek Canyon - 89a between Flagstaff and Sedona  Slide Rock. You should take a lunch and hike for a couple of miles if you can.  I could spend a couple of days and not leave.  

2. I really liked Walnut Canyon.  The caves? (more like shelters) are well preserved. If you go to the end of the trail and down all those stairs......   You get a real good feeling of how hard they had it.  

3. Grand Canyon of course.  

4. Sedona - The Chapel.  Thier are some good restaurants and I just liked spending time in the town and shopping a little.  Lots of hikes in the area.  

5. We went to the Petrified Forest and Painted Mountain.  

There were so many day trips available it was hard to decide which ones to see for the week.  I cant wait to go back.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 23, 2007)

Besides physical ideas, try getting your aura read--it's fun


----------



## bigeyes1 (Aug 24, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know we'll be confirming our reservations today.  We'll be using a 20% off Krazy Kyote coupon that's in the Sedona Superpass booklet.   We're booking the following activities:

Red Rock Balloons
Pink Jeep Broken Arrow
Golf
Sedona Trolley Tour

Then we'll venture on our own to visit the Meteor Crater, casino, Jerome, and much more!!  I think we're going to have to take another Sedona trip in the near future.  Not that I'll mind.   

Thanks for all the helpful posts!


----------



## catwgirl (Aug 24, 2007)

There is a Best Western next to Arroyo Roble.

http://www.bestwesternsedona.com/

Or you might try the Bell Rock Inn.




vlapinta said:


> We are looking for a place to stay overnight in Sedona as we drive to the Grand Canyon. Any recommendations?
> 
> Vicki


----------



## Mom2MNEm (Aug 25, 2007)

*Sedona*

Just got back from AZ. Will post more when awake. Did a side trip to Sedona.
At at Apizza Heaven. Just had th epizza, but was dying to try the food. The pizza was very good--we had our with hunks of garlicky meatballs -yummy!

Lisa


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 26, 2007)

With the new points restructure and the movement to $50 cleaning fees, I am finding it increasingly difficult to get into Sedona for a night or two.  I didn't wade through all these posts but, when I can't book a TS room, I try to stay at the Sugar Loaf Motel.  It's a small, older style motel but, it's at least half the price of anything else in Sedona.  Additionally, I don't think any of the Sedona locals will tell you but, the Willo Bakery/Cafe does not hold my husband's number one vote for sandwiches.  When we were in Sedona last month we went up the street from the Cowboy Club and found a little sandwich joint.  I cannot remember the name but they make great sandwiches and someone who lives in Sedona knows what I am talking about.  Psst.  It's a secret.:ignore:  The Coffee Pot still is his favorite breakfast hangout. We're planning another overnighter next month - unless you guys book all the rooms!


----------



## Red Rox (Sep 1, 2007)

The 'sandwich joint' on Jordan Rd is called Sedona Memories. Go hungry or think about sharing. Fabulous sandwiches for $5.95. Daily Specials, only open from 11-2. Call ahead to order and you can get a free cookie. 282-0032


----------

